# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica >  Foto del Piles

## JMTrigos

En sus últimos metros antes de desembocar al mar en la playa de San Lorenzo de Gijón.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena foto la del Piles en su tramo final, y excelente esa playa la de San Lorenzo, una pasada, aunque lástima que no tenga el calor del mediterraneo, aunque, no se puede tener Todo. Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa foto JMTrigos, una curiosidad ¿los coches que se ven en el puente están aparcados, o es un puente de bastante tráfico? muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## JMTrigos

Trafico y bastante.

----------


## Batracio

Me resulta grato encontrar fotos de lugares muy próximos a mi residencia. Ahora están reformando el puente, esperemos que para mejorarlo
Un saludo.

----------

